# Small sized phragmipedium hybrids



## naturepath (Sep 3, 2019)

Hello.
I search for easy and small hybrids for windowsill.
I prefer the pearcei style growth - not the bessae flower type.
Regards
naturepath


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Sep 3, 2019)

Pearcei and klotzschianum hybrids would be your best bets, although there are some "smaller" growing species and variants like P. longifolium v. hartwegii and gracile that are sometimes used to make small/compact hybrids. Additionally, if you like long petals, then you may want to seek out hybrids with P. humboldtii or P. lindenii.

As for P. pearcei and P. klotzschianum, there's a bit of a trade off to consider. These species produce growths on extended rhizomes, so while they stay short in stature, they tend to spread out with lots of space between growths. Sometimes that characteristic is exhibited in their hybrids and it means they may require a bit more horizontal space than other taller hybrids.

Also meant to mention that one way you might go about discovering new hybrids is with a site like http://www.bluenanta.com/. You can search for a species like klotzschianum, then click on the Progeny tab, and it shows a fairly accurate list of registered hybrids. There are even photos of some available. As for sources available in your area, that's another issue, but since I don't know where you're located, I'll skip on making recommendations for now.


----------



## abax (Sep 3, 2019)

naturepath, might you be located in Canada?


----------



## naturepath (Sep 4, 2019)

No, Sorry.
In Germany (europe).
Phragmipedium hybrids are not very often offered here.


----------



## monocotman (Sep 4, 2019)

Elite orchids have a large selection of phrags you may like.
They are based in the UK,
David


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Sep 4, 2019)

naturepath said:


> No, Sorry.
> In Germany (europe).
> Phragmipedium hybrids are not very often offered here.



Check with Popow Orchids directly and ask for specific crosses or let them know you're looking for small hybrids (sans micropetalum influence). They don't list everything they have on their website, and several times I've mentioned I'm looking for something specific, and it turns out they've had it available. Unfortunately, their website seems to be having some technical difficulties this morning when I looked, but hopefully they'll have it resolved soon.


----------



## ORG (Sep 5, 2019)

The easiest way would be to Visite some of the exhibitions in Germany. There you can find Phrag-hybrids and others. The easiest way woul be, when you live in Bavaria, then you cou could visit the nursery from Franz Glanz in Unterwössen south of Chiemsee.


----------



## richgarrison (Sep 5, 2019)

Asendorfer, and Franz Glanz also come to mind


----------



## naturepath (Sep 5, 2019)

Thank you very much!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 11, 2019)

Woodstream Orchids has a whole section of small Phrags
this is Future Impact x schlimii.
This is


----------



## abax (Sep 11, 2019)

Very, very nice Eric. I loooove these pastel/almost white Phrags.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 12, 2019)

I know you do.


----------



## Vox (Sep 13, 2019)

naturepath said:


> No, Sorry.
> In Germany (europe).
> Phragmipedium hybrids are not very often offered here.



If you are located somewhere in the north, you could visit Lemförde Orchideenzucht. They have some nice hybrids, with besseae, schlimii, popowii, longifolium and so on. Plants are healthy and often big sized. Lemförde is not far away from Asendorf, both would give a good combination for an orchid tour.

Alternatively, plants from Ecuagenera are easily accessible via Roellke. On that way, I got three Phrags from Ecuagenera, and they established in short time (new roots).


----------

